# Glock 20 w/ KKM 6"



## TomC (Nov 7, 2013)

Nothing to brag about size wise but got my first with a pistol last weekend. I replaced the Glock 20 factory barrel with a KKM 6” and am overly impressed with the results. 10mm is a potent round. Deer did not take a step. Made for some good grillin’!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 7, 2013)

SWEET!

The first one with a handgun is always the best one.

Here is to many more!


----------



## jcd465 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have the same exact setup and I have not had a deer come in to my comfort join yet. Out of curiosity if you don't mind me asking what bullet did you use?


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome. Need more story tho. What range and type of bullet?


----------



## TomC (Nov 8, 2013)

I had hoped to find some Double Tap but all I could find was some of the Ted Nugent branded 180gr Speer ammo. For hunting purposes I think the KKM barrel upgrade was a smart move. I mainly bowhunt but I can't tell you how nice it was only carrying the pistol up in the stand. Nice lightweight setup and so relaxing up in the stand. The Safariland ALS 6378 is a great retention holster for the Glock 20 if you are in the market. The amazing thing about the Glock 20 is how easy it is to shoot.......recoil is not harsh at all. Very glad I picked one up!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats!  Proper gun AND a proper grill.  Is that a Weber Performer I see?  I have the same one, and a G23.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 8, 2013)

Congratulations. I have carried my G29 some last year and a little this year but the deer have not cooperated.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 10, 2013)

Good work.  I wish Glock would make a long barrel version in 10mm like the G34 and G35.   A 6 and 1/2 inch 10 mm would be great.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 10, 2013)

jcd465 said:


> I have the same exact setup and I have not had a deer come in to my comfort join yet. Out of curiosity if you don't mind me asking what bullet did you use?



My set up is a little different but I prefer the barrel shaped BBQ pits so I can lay a piece of hickory wood in there whilst I'm grilling...... Nice job and even nicer one preppin those straps!

Congrats!


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 11, 2013)

Great shot and story!  I have three deer now with the 10mm.  LOVE IT!!


----------

